# ? about breeding



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

well i just looked in on Pije, Kanan and there baby Eragon and saw a egg in the cage. Eragon is 18 days old now, but my ? is do they have eggs win they have a baby that is just 18 days old?
i made she did but do pigeons do this? is it normol?
she had the egg outside the nest by her baby, i put the baby out of
the box so they would see it and so it could walk.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

do you have other pigeons in the cage, if so it would be a bad idea as the older pigeon males would harass him. If you have a pair in an individual breeding cage this wont be a problem.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, it is normal for them to start another round when their babies are about 14 days old.

To remedy the problem, we have built breeding boxes that are large enough to hold two nest bowls, and enough space for mom and dad to walk around without squishing babies. There is also enough room for the older siblings that they can feel comfortable as well as the parents.

I usually put my older youngsters in a seperate baby pen for an hour or two, so they can learn to eat, drink and socialize with the other youngsters. Then they go back in with mom and dad. Do not allow the youngsters around your grown up pigeons until they can fend for themselves.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Treesa, good points. I remove all young when they are 4 to 5 weeks old and place them in a young pen so that they can learn. any pigeon which has completely shed there primary feathers come out and is either been sold or trying to find it a parthner so it can be paired and released to the main lofts


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I was surprised to see eggs under my babys too. BUT it was very cold here so I let the babys help to keep eggs warm. The babys went to the floor just 3 days before the eggs hatched. The parrents thanked me for the extra help with the warmth on the eggs with 2 beautyful babys.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

in my cage it is just the mom, dad and there baby he/she is 19 days old to day.
this is the 1st time i have had baby pigoens so i do not know win i am suppose to put them in a new cage by them self.
dad is still feeding the baby, and like i siad mom had the egg next to the baby.
evey day i hold my babys and let them play. my baby doves are two days older then my pigeon baby. 
but there the olny babys i got.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well that is good then. Make sure the youngster has plenty of space to go, and once he reaches 4 weeks of age, or when the father no longer feeds him and he is eating well on his own, then he should have his own big cage.
Dad may eventually look at him as an intruder and attack him, if you don't get him his own space.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

ok so that means that i cam not keep he/she with dad and mom
i would have like to keep them is the same cage if i could but 
would the baby be lonley? he dose not have bro's or sis's


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you have a lot of space and offer a seperate nesting box for him, you may be able to keep him in the cage, but it must be a pretty good size cage, like a coop, for all birds to feel comfortable.

Other then that, get another large cage for him and set it near the parents so he won't be lonely, you should possibly get the youngster a friend eventually.

The cages need to be roomy enough so they can excercise their wings and they should also be allowed time outside (in an enclosed aviary or free time inside the house/room) of the cage to spread their wings, excercise and fly. The cage should only be for them to nest and have private time, not to lock them away.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Pigeons dont need much space. i have seen them been kept and bred in cages which are 18"x18"x18" and this is for a pair


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

warriec said:


> Pigeons dont need much space. i have seen them been kept and bred in cages which are 18"x18"x18" and this is for a pair




    

Squeaks' home is 29"x21'x23" and he doesn't stay there 24/7...


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

all my pigeons get to fly in there room i try to take one out to my room or the living room and they fly back to there room.


----------

